# growth on live rock



## ANN (May 24, 2007)

I have found what looks like 'lava' coming out of the live rock. There are 2 spots, shiny black, appear to be flowing (very slowly)and they seem to be getting larger. right now they are about 1/4" in diameter. I have not found any place that could tell me what this is and I don't know if I should worry about it or not. can anyone tell me???


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like liver sponge. Without a pic it could be anything.


----------



## ANN (May 24, 2007)

i found out that what we had was black algae. just cut it out and now we do not have.


----------

